# Which will fill first?



## Doc

I'm positive 99% of you will not fail at this ....but a few will.  My first shot was wrong.


----------



## mla2ofus

#4.
                     Mike


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

#7

edit.......make that 3


----------



## Doc

Double ck that Mike.

I went with 5 first.   Nope, dats not it either.


----------



## Catavenger

oops I said 7 but it has to be 3


----------



## tiredretired

cup 4


----------



## mla2ofus

I see my mistake. It'll be #5 because it appears there's a hole in the bottom of #7 And besides the outlet from #1 to #2 is higher than the outlet from #1 to #3 and the outlet from #3 to #4 is blocked.
                             Mike


----------



## tiredretired

mla2ofus said:


> I see my mistake. It'll be #5 because it appears there's a hole in the bottom of #7 And besides the outlet from #1 to #2 is higher than the outlet from #1 to #3 and the outlet from #3 to #4 is blocked.
> Mike



 Never saw the pipe blocked.  Yup, it has to be 5.


----------



## mla2ofus

I didn't see it until doc said to check again. Too much hurry hurry!! Doc, is that really a hole I see in the bottom of #7?
                            Mike


----------



## jimbo

mla2ofus said:


> I didn't see it until doc said to check again. Too much hurry hurry!! Doc, is that really a hole I see in the bottom of #7?
> Mike



Three is the only one that will ever fill.  Seven has a hole om the bottom.  The rest have no access to water or an outlet below ful
l


----------



## Doc

Yep, 7 has a hole in the bottom and nary a drop will get to 5 because the pipe is blocked at the end.   3 will fill first.


----------



## jwstewar

3 will fill first. Doesn't matter that the hole is in 7, the water will never get there because the outlet to 3 is lower than the outlet to 2.


----------



## Catavenger

jwstewar said:


> 3 will fill first. Doesn't matter that the hole is in 7, the water will never get there because the outlet to 3 is lower than the outlet to 2.


  Yep the part about the outlet being lower is what I noticed I didn't even notice the hole.
Didn't we have another puzzle like this that I don't think anyone (that people agreed with) got right?


----------



## Doc

Yes, we had another thread with a few of these types of puzzles.   I could not find that thread so I started a new one.   
I thought we solved them all though.


----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Yes, we had another thread with a few of these types of puzzles.   I could not find that thread so I started a new one.
> I thought we solved them all though.



There are/were so holdouts on one of them.


----------



## Doc

Hey hey hey ....I know no one asked for it, but here is one more with a little twist.  It's filling with BEER.   Lets assume we have plenty of bottles to pour until at least one glass fills up.  
Which will FILL First?


----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Hey hey hey ....I know no one asked for it, but here is one more with a little twist.  It's filling with BEER.   Lets assume we have plenty of bottles to pour until at least one glass fills up.
> Which will FILL First?


none because they will be drank before they can fill!


----------



## bczoom

Spoiler alert. 
My answer is in white. View this text within the "I think #3 will fill first."


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> Spoiler alert.
> My answer is in white.


Ha, digital version of invisible ink.  I like that, but then, as for me, simple things for simple minds.


----------



## mla2ofus

#3
                                Mike


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yep 3 is my guess


----------

